# AR 15 rifles



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a good friend that is looking into getting an AR15 he called and asked my opinion. He is not looking to compete, just maybe shoot groundhogs and blowing things up. I have a Bushmaster and I am happy with it but it is just a fun gun for me. What would you recomend??? and why.


----------



## streetwisdom101 (Sep 14, 2009)

i just bought dpms panther orcale from fin feather and fur for $599. I love it. Does not come with sights so i can put whatever i like on it.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

An AR is an excellent hunting platform...especially one with a flat topped upper, so that you can add any type of sights to it and/or change the sights as you please.

I used to own a Rock River Arms A4 Varint, but sold it for personal reasons...nothing against the weapon or company and would highly recommend it to anyone. 

You can't go wrong with:
D.P.M.S., Stag, Olympic, Armalite, Bushmaster, Windham Weaponry (formerly Bushmaster, still made in Windham, Maine) Smith & Wesson M&P and there are some more expensive brands like Les Baer, Wilson Combat and Sabre Defence.

I don't know who makes the ARs for Remington...maybe they make their own.
Also, Remington bought Bushmaster, about 5 years ago, fired/layed-off all their employees and moved to Ilion, NY. However, the former Bushmaster factory location of Windham, Maine and its' employees were rehired by Richard ****...to create Windham Weaponry.
Read More here: http://www.windhamweaponry.com/shopnews.asp?type=Who is Windham Weaponry? - by Haus of Guns

Good luck with your search! 
Bowhunter57


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Most of the off the shelf rifles will work well for his application. I would say to stay away from Olympics though. I haven't seen one work reliably out of the box, I've had to fix 2 different rifles for friends. I own an Armalite, DPMS and have built a Spikes/Daniel Defense combo for myself and a BCM/CMMG combo for another friend and I'm about to build another. It's a disease, be careful what you get him into. lol


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

No love for the Colts? My Colt works perfectly.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

My first and only black rifle is the rock river arms LAR-15 (the furniture is actually OD green) I shoot it often. More than all my other rifles combined. Why... Simply put, the 2 stage trigger, man I love it!! I wish I had that in all my other rifles. No kidding, when at the range and I just get done shooting the LAR and switch to something else, I can't hit crap until after a few shots, then I get use to the gritty trigger pulls of stock mil rifles. I bought it for yotes, haven't killed one yet, but there's several 1000 rounds thru my rifle and I'm positive if I see one, I can hit it.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

ezbite said:


> Simply put, the 2 stage trigger, man I love it!! I wish I had that in all my other rifles. No kidding, when at the range and I just get done shooting the LAR and switch to something else, I can't hit crap until after a few shots, then I get use to the gritty trigger pulls of stock mil rifles.


luepy,
Keep this statement in mind, when purchasing an AR.  Spend the extra money and get a National Match trigger. 

Bowhunter57


----------

